# Eclipse + Java + Packages importieren



## Julupus (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich entwickle im Moment noch schön klassisch auf der Kommandozeile mit vi als Editor. Das ist zwar erstmal gut, ich denke aber dass ich mich mit Eclipse wesentlich einfacher tun würde die Verbindung zwischen den verschiedenen (selbst erstellten) Klassen herzubekommen.

Im Moment wenn ich etwas nachschauen muss (sei es Methode oder Übergabeparameter für Konstruktor einer anderen Klasse) muss ich die aktuelle Datei entweder schließen oder ich verschaffe mir eine weitere vi Session mit der andern Klasse. Das funktioniert - ist aber glaube ich gerade als Anfänger (sowohl java als auch oop) erstmal schwierig da ich des öfteren nachschlagen muss und nicht alle Klassen im Kopf habe.

Nachdemch Eclipse oberflächlich aus der Shell-Programmierung kenne habe ich mir gedacht "Hey, mit Eclipse kannst du relativ einfach in einem bunten Fenster mehrere Klassen öffnen und anschauen".

Ich nehme an dem ist auch so, man korrigiere mich falls nicht.

Jetzt aber mein Problem: 

Ich habe meinen Paket-Baum ja entsprechend auch im Dateisystem abgelegt, exemplarisch so: ~/Entwicklung/java/eu/irgendeinedomaene/ueberbegriff/unterbegriff/...

Die $CLASSPATH Variable zweigt dabei auf ~/Entwicklung/java. So kann unter Verwendung des Paketnamens alles aufrufen was irgendwo in diesem Baum liegt.

So habe ich es verstanden dass man es wohl am besten tut, ich hoffe das ist erstmal richtig.

Wie bekomme ich nun diesen ganzen Baum in Eclipse? Ich möchte weder an jeder Stelle irgendwelche Unterordner namens "bin" o.ä. noch andere Schweinereien die Eclipse so an Dateistruktur vorgibt und verlangt. Kann ich mein $CLASSPATH Verzeichnis inklusive aller darunterliegender *.java Dateien und Verzeichnisse ganz einfach importieren und das Verzeichnis zu meinem Workspace machen (keine doppelte Datenhaltung)?

Nachdem vermutlich genügend Leute Eclipse verwenden kann mir das hoffentlich jemand beantworten.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß Julupus


----------



## sence (17. Mai 2012)

Eclipse erstellt die Ordner "bin", "lib", "src", automatisch, sobald man ein Java Projekt für Applikationen erstellt.
Wenn du versucht ein bereits bestehenden Projekt (deins, ohne die Ordner bin,lib,src) in Eclipse zu importieren,
wird es fehlschlagen(?).

Am Anfang willst du es natürlich so einfach halten wie möglich, mit der Zeit wird dich das jedoch immer weniger interresieren, dann wenn der Wert auf das Projekt selbst gelegt wird.
Eclipse ist ein supi Programm für Java entwicklungen.

Erstelle dir einfach ein Projekt in Eclipse und kopiere deine Packages in den "src folder" hinein, 

im bin Ordner hast du dann die .class Dateien, wenn das Projekt kompiliert worden ist über Eclipse.
im lib, deine additional externen .jar(s)
und im src, deine Packages.


----------



## HimBromBeere (17. Mai 2012)

> "bin" o.ä. noch andere Schweinereien die Eclipse so an Dateistruktur vorgibt und verlangt.


Das sind keine Eclipse-Schweinereien, sondern eigtl. JAVA-Standard-Namen. Zu finden in jedem handelsüblichen Programm, was mal in JAVA geschrieben worden ist (auch in Eclipse ).
Bei Eclipse kannst du mittels Rechtsklichk aufs Projekt alle möglichen anderen Dateien importieren, z.B.
Import-->FileSystem


----------



## Julupus (17. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke erstmal.

Im Moment habe ich keine Unterscheidung in Unterverzeichnisse bin, lib, src.

Das heißt, ich habe z.B. einen Ordner der folgendermaßen ausschaut:

~/Entwicklung/java/eu/meineDomain/bla/blub

In diesem Order liegen sowohl .java als auch .class Dateien. In jeder Datei ist folgende Definition getätigt:

package eu.meineDomain.bla.blub;

Wenn ich jetzt aber in meinem workspace ein Projekt namens blub anlege passt das ja mit der package Definition aus meinen Klassen überhaupt nicht mehr überein? Wie verfährt man hier? Außerdem wird in diesem 
Package regelmäßig ein anderes Package namens eu.meineDomain.bla.util importiert, das hat er natürlich auch nicht mehr. Wie bekomme ich alle bestehenden Dateien mitsamt der Package-Struktur sauber in den Workspace?

Erstelle ich ein Projekt namens "Java" und dann darunter die einzelnen Packages und importiere dann in jedes Package die entsprechenden .java-Dateien? Ist das ein gangbarer weg?

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## sence (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

du erstellst dir erst einmal ein Java Projekt (name z.B. "Java").
Dann kopierst du dir deine Packages in den src Ordner vom eben erstellten Projekt.
(fang bei dem Top Folder deiner Struktur an)
Beispiel: eu/meineDomain/bla/blub

somit kannst du dann in anderen .java Dateien deine Packages normal mit deinem vorhandenen namespace importieren
a la: import eu.meineZweiteDomain.bla.blubb

dann legst du noch alle .class Dateien in den "bin" Ordner, oder löschst diese und kompilierts das Projekt über eclipse neu.

Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mai 2012)

in den bin ordner würd ich überhaupt nix legen... das wird dir sonst von eclipse gelöscht...


----------



## Julupus (19. Mai 2012)

Danke sence, so hab ichs jetzt gemacht und das ist genau das was ich gesucht hatte.


----------



## sence (19. Mai 2012)

you'r welcome


----------

